# Halloween 2005: What Are Your Plans?



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Some of us haunt our homes/yards, others hand out candy, some will have a party, while even others kick back for a simple night of horror movies. What are your plans for this Halloween?

As usual (for the past few years at least) I'll be handing out candy and scaring kids with my yard display. I'm curious to see how many TOTs we get this year.

After I shut the setup down at 10:00 and bring the really valuable items inside, I'll be popping in a movie (probably Halloween) to watch to bring me to the sad time... midnight.

What's on your agenda this year?


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I have 2 plans, one well probly fall throught and no ones gonna wanna do it but who cares. I plan to get some friends, like 2 or 3 and go someplace haunted. Look around, tell storys (I just know that 1s gonna be required of me) and hopfuly be freakedted out.
Or plan B, as I like to call, the sad plan. Sit around all night telling ghost stories on MSN and watchin some E true Hollwood movie parinoia story while hopping something betters on Discovery. No trick or treaters on our street.

I'm just hopin for the first senerio


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

This years theme will be Zombies. We'll have the grave yard set up.
We're all dressing up like Zombies (except the wife, "we gotta have someone non-scary for the kids" BAH! I say)
We're going to have a TV/VCR playing a continured loop of the "News Footage" of the zombie invasion off the new Dawn of the Dead DVD, Captian Spauldings commercial, and the Ring Video.
One of us will be "chained" to the front porch, when kids get close, breakaway collar and we go after them, also am going to have severed arms with beef jerky behind them for real fleash eating looks.
We;re also toying with the idea of having a zombie on a cot with a bag of rubber tubing and blood in a bag under his shirt, and have them stand up and have the "guts" spill out ala" Day of the Dead.
Can't wait to try this out on the kids:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

The cat or the zombie? lol


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Zombie, Boo is much too dangerous to be allowed in public.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm gonna sit around watching horror movies, and hoping for trick or treaters. :jol:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Horror Movies and my third Halloween Bash. :jol:


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 25, 2005)

Well, I'm hosting our 8th annual Halloween soiree on Sat. the 29th, although this year we're at a new house. The last few years, we lived in the middle of farmland, so no TOT...but this year, we're in town and the neighbor "warned" me that they get over 250 of the little buggers!! WOOHOO!! Not sure what night they do TOT though. Could be Halloween, could be the Friday before. I'll have to find out to cement my plans. But either way, we're having a yard haunt for the first time! (Can you tell I'm excited??? :googly: ) Doing the cemetary fence, gravestones, coffin and of course the requisite zombies/undead. Should be a blast!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

We'll be setting up a yard haunt as usual. Up until last year, Black Cat would take the kids around TOTing while I handed out the candy, and kept the haunt running. But now the kids are big enough to go off with their friends. Usually, we're open for business after noon for the littlest TOTers, then it slows off until the kids are out of school and dinners over. Then the fun begins. Last year we had 200 TOTers, and with their parents and our friends etc. we had about 350-400 people pass through. We turn off the sound fairly early, but we leave the lights on and stay open usually till 11 at least. We have college kids that leave the parties they're going to and bring their friends here. They remember it all from when they were in grade school. Then I have my own quiet time out in the haunt till about midnight, when I pack up all the expensive stuff. After that, it's inside to settle down with a bucket of candy and watch horror films till I fall asleep. It's the next morning I dread. Tearing it all down and trying to store it, lol.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

I'll have a yard haunt (my 5th one this year!), give candies to TOTers (hopefully it'll last more than 5 minutes! LOL!), and watch some horror movies (Halloween for sure).


----------

